# Tyco 440 question



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Hopefully someone can help me with this problem I am having with building my son a tyco.

Started with one of the new Nascar chassis, which I was told has a 3.5 ohm arm, not 100% sure on that just what I was told. Added Wiz silver brushes, springs and shoes and have been playing with tire height till I found what seems to me the best size. The biggest mod so far is custom made tyco N35 neos. they are direct replacements for the stock mags so they fit in nice a tight. Trying to get the boy a car he can just haul-butt with and not worry about killing the poor cat who likes to chase the car around.

Ok here is the problem I am running into.....heat.

I can get 2.9-3.1 sec lap times on a 5'4"x12" layout (not sure on exact lane length). I can maintain those lap times for about 6-7 laps then it starts slowing till its so hot it wont run. This was on 18 volt 10 amp power.

So still being a noob at this, what am I missing to get this thing to keep from overheating so much?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Either increase the tire size to lessen the magnetic downforce, or swap back to the stock traction magnets. The motor is getting hot trying to move the car around while fighting all the drag caused by the excessive downforce.

This is your motor: 

This is your motor if you make one or both of the changes I mentioned: 

Comprende?

And just for good measure, kick the cat out of the slot room and teach the boy some throttle control. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I think that's too much magnet for those cars.
I've even tried BSRT Phase II polymer magnets and they were too strong and pulled the chassis down to the rails.
BSRT T-2 ceramic motor magnets with T-2 ceramic traction magnets work the best for me on a Tyco.

But if you want a real go fast car for your son consider getting a BSRT G3-R.
That will out run the cat. 

__________________


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

He loves Ferraris and I am currently working on a enzo body that will go on a BSRT for x-mas. I have this old tyco F-40 that I am tryin to get as close to the smae level of performance as I can to match the BSRT.

I have a bud who is giving me a wiz balanced high timed arm, so hopefully between that and bigger diameter tiers I can find some kind of nice balance.

Would increasing the motor magnets help any or would it be a waste of cash for me to try?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I put a Wizzard SP-05 intermediate arm in a Tyco and it was out of control.
The arm I usually use is a Wizzard A3P-01 Patriot armature, and that's plenty.

With Wizzard .007 silver brush springs that makes the car slow down quick to dive deep into the corners.
There's a big difference between using the .006 or stock brush springs which makes the cars coast.

The BSRT T-2 motor magnets come down flush with the bottom of the chassis, so you got them and the traction magnets working together.

__________________


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input Super:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The chassis you are working with is actually not bad out of the package. I oil them, true the stock tires, tweak the shoes and tell my 8 and 10 year-old that there's a trigger on the controller for a reason. They go as fast as I care to go on a 4x8 track at 18v and run cool as a cucumber. We tend to run the daylights out of them in a single sitting. The first pair of chassis have been run enough that the pick-ups will probably perforate shortly. The only regular maintenance needed is scuffing the shine off the rear tires when the car starts getting too tail happy.

I’m planning on pulling the traction magnets out of a couple and swapping in some weights and “Tyco Jetting” a couple of these.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Stock Tycos Rule


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Tyco's with slip-on silies and a match to the crown gear rule! I miss them.


----------

